# cordon alimentation imac G4



## zizou (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour
Je viens de récupérer un iMac G4 700 MHz (tournesol). Il n'y a pas de cordon d'alimentation secteur. il s'agit d'une fiche à 3 broches.
je ne sais pas si ce mac est OK ou non.
Est-ce que (avant d'en acheter un) n'importe quel cordon d'alimentation dit "en trèfle" fonctionnerait?
Merci d'avance


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Janvier 2011)

Apparemment oui, Apple n'a jamais utilisé de cordon d'alimentation spécifique
cordialement JPP


----------

